# Great rub



## black_dog (Jul 7, 2009)

I live in Caif. and have used Pappy's rub for a long time.  They make it in Fresno Ca. I started out using on tri tip and everyone loved it, then I used it on steak same remarks. I use it on chicken breasts with great results. I just tried it on pork ribs in my smoker and they were the best ribs I have ever eaten. They were my first ribs in smoker, I put rub on night before I smoked them and thought I over did it a little but the finnished product were just perfect. Used the 3-2-1 method and used a little of all the wood I had. Hickory, cherry, mesquit,and almond. Pappy's has a good web site.  Hope this helps.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 7, 2009)

Checked out their website...
http://www.pappyschoice.com/

Pretty expensive products, what are the average prices in stores out there?
I used to live near Sacramento but never heard of it.


----------



## black_dog (Jul 7, 2009)

I live about 60 miles from Sacramento. I get the 2 lb bottles not sure on price ,I think I pay about 12 dollars. I'm on my 3rd bottle in 10 yrs. I picked up a tri tip once that said it was seasoned with Pappy's and I was hooked. After that I just asked for it and found lots of stores carry it. I use Pappy's Choice the first one they started to make.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 9, 2009)

Another good pre-made rub in a pinch is Stubb's. I have used the original falvor not any of the herb or garlic ones. Nice over all flavor, can use it by itself or mix to taste with some brown sugar if you like a sweet flavor.


----------

